# LSU head coach, Chatman announces resignation



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> BATON ROUGE, La. (AP) *- LSU women's basketball coach Pokey Chatman, who twice took the Lady Tigers to the Final Four after taking over as head coach in 2004, unexpectedly announced her resignation Wednesday.*
> 
> "I have notified the university today that I will step down as head coach of the women's basketball program in order to allow me to pursue other career opportunities," Chatman said in a prepared statement that did not give details about those other opportunities.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/wcbk/story/6544694
shocking news


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Now she's saying that she won't even coach them during the tourney. I think she should've just waited until after the tourney to announce this. What's really going on here? Any news Geaux Tigers?

BATON ROUGE, La. -- _LSU women's basketball coach Pokey Chatman said Thursday she will not coach the Lady Tigers in the NCAA Tournament, a day after announcing her plans to resign after the postseason. 

"My resignation yesterday has prompted speculation and rumors that far exceeded my expectations and it is clear that my presence would be a great distraction during the NCAA Tournament," Chatman said in a statement released Thursday afternoon. 

In the same news release, LSU athletic director Skip Bertman said assistant coach Bob Starkey will act as the head coach during the NCAA Tournament. _

Link


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

haahahaha...im hearing rumors that she was messing with a few of her players in an *inappropriate manner*...i don't know if its true, though


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Chatman Quits Over Sex Allegations

gross


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess there must be more than alllegations or she probably wouldn't have quit in a way that pretty much ends your career.

I really thought it was strange when I heard it earlier.I was wondering if there wasn't more to it,which seems to be the case.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is an all around weird situation. I dont even know what to think...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> This is an all around weird situation. I dont even know what to think...


After my initial post I've heard things from inappropriate relations with a player(s) to her being courted by Florida.
I'm also hearing that LSU may look towards Baylor for her replacement.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This just illustrates my personal prejudices.If this were a man screwing around with a male or female student that would bother me.Since it's a woman I just want to know if she's cute like Pookie.


----------



## HuskiesGeno (Mar 9, 2007)

Pokey allegedly had an affair with a FORMER player. What's the big deal? She was apparently pressured to resign. LSU denies this, but why would she give up the position as head coach of a major program without being pressed to do it? Is homosexuality illegal in Louisiana? Perhaps there are laws against it, in which case Pokey really needed to leave such a backwards state.


----------



## Doomsday Device (May 23, 2006)

HuskiesGeno said:


> Pokey allegedly had an affair with a FORMER player. What's the big deal? She was apparently pressured to resign. LSU denies this, but why would she give up the position as head coach of a major program without being pressed to do it? Is homosexuality illegal in Louisiana? Perhaps there are laws against it, in which case Pokey really needed to leave such a backwards state.


Read the link TM posted. It says the relationship occurred while the player was on the team. I think the university probably viewed the situation as being similar to a professor-student relationship, which is inappropriate regardless of the sex of the individuals involved.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HuskiesGeno said:


> Pokey allegedly had an affair with a FORMER player. What's the big deal? She was apparently pressured to resign. LSU denies this, but why would she give up the position as head coach of a major program without being pressed to do it? Is homosexuality illegal in Louisiana? Perhaps there are laws against it, in which case Pokey really needed to leave such a backwards state.



I dont think anyone is afraid of homosexuality in womens sports. I think most say it comes with the territory. However you cant have relations with a player while they are on the team. They are saying former because the player is no longer on the team.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh well..out goes Pokey, in comes Coach Bob. (for right now, at least)


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The woman who made Temeka Johnson quite possibly one of the best true PG prospects to enter the WNBA has her career ruined over this mess? I just lost respect for LSU big time. If the player is 18 or over, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## HuskiesGeno (Mar 9, 2007)

*Chatman will be rehabilitated*

I don't know if odds makers are following this story, but I would bet Chatman gets a prime coaching job after a suitable period of disgrace. A talent like that will be rehabilitated. Heck, if celebs and politicos can go to rehab and come out clean and acceptable, after breaking the law, why not a disgraced basketball coach who broke no laws at all?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Chatman will be rehabilitated*

Until everyone heard about what really happened the talk at UofM was that they were going to make her a sweet offer. She may have to turn to the WNBA now.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

somebody will pick her up..she's too good of a coach to be sitting at home.


----------

